# ¡Por un mundo con tildes!



## Vanda

*¡Por un mundo con tildes!* 
                                                       Hemos incluído una opción para poder usar caracteres con tildes y signos de puntuación propios del castellano. Ahora podrán hacer clic sobre las letras para insertarlas en su texto (como por ejemplo á, é, í, ó, ú, ñ, ¿ y ¡) si sus teclados no se lo permiten.

Para poderlos utilizar, es necesario elegir el modo de respuesta avanzado ya que no está disponible en la de respuesta rápida. Encontrarán dichos caracteres a la derecha del botón de tachado ABC.

Exemplo: (copiado do Swift)


----------

